# Great Looking Indian Tribute Motorcycle (teens)



## Robertriley (Apr 6, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222077468263


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Looks cool but that's like wearing a fake Rolex to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2016)

I know it's nice, and the craftsmanship is top notch. But I've paid less than that for actual vintage motorcycles.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 7, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222077468263



This is in your 'hood, Chris......mosey on down and lay some serious money down on this high priced gasser!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 7, 2016)

Intense One said:


> This is in your 'hood, Chris......mosey on down and lay some serious money down on this high priced gasser!



Actually did pick up one from this Builder last year and it was custom-built to my liking.  I have couple real vintage bikes but nothing that looks this old, mostly 1930-40s.  What I like most about this is that the motor is only $200 brand new so if I kill it off it's cheap and easy to fix and the parts are everywhere.


----------



## Barto (Apr 7, 2016)

Cool Rollfast sign...I like signs as well as Rollfasts!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 8, 2016)

Barto said:


> Cool Rollfast sign...I like signs as well as Rollfasts!



He made that sign too...lol


----------



## Barto (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice, I need friends like that


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 10, 2016)

Barto said:


> Nice, I need friends like that



Between hin, Joe B and John A in San Diego, I'm a blessed guy


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 10, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Actually did pick up one from this Builder last year and it was custom-built to my liking.  I have couple real vintage bikes but nothing that looks this old, mostly 1930-40s.  What I like most about this is that the motor is only $200 brand new so if I kill it off it's cheap and easy to fix and the parts are everywhere.  View attachment 302940



 this is my all time favorite bike you had built to spec. its one of a kind good to see you have it  from bicycle larry


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks brother


----------

